

Why mod_rails is great for light-duty Rails apps - hollywoodcole
http://www.pervasivecode.com/blog/2008/04/14/why-mod_rails-is-a-really-good-thing-for-light-duty-ruby-on-rails/

======
rantfoil
Yes -- mod_rails is awesome for people running lots of small rails sites. I'm
definitely going to use it for my personal sites and projects.

